# Rocky Mountain?



## DeepDownB (6. August 2004)

Seht euch mal diese unverfrohrenheit an, und nirgends wird gesagt,dass dies kein Rocky Mountain ist. Ist das legal? Wo ist die Grenze was erwähnt werden muß und was nicht? 
Bauernfängerrei...EBAY








LINK ZUR AUKTION !!! NE NE


----------



## peppaman (6. August 2004)

tja,
der Verkäufer schreibt nicht, dass er ein RM verkauft.
Der Name RockyMountain taucht in der Anzeige kein einziges mal auf.

Nur auf dem Bild/Bike sind die Aufkleber drauf....

Sollte also rechtlich kein Problem für den Verkäufer.

imho: Man muss nicht jeden Aufkleber erklären, der auf einem Bike klebt.
Was zählt ist nur der Text.
Das Foto sagt maximal aus, dass es sich um ein schwarzes bike handelt, auf dem mind 2 RM-Aufkleber drauf sind.

Wer nur nach den Bildern einkauft, wird hier natürlich sein Lehrgeld zahlen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McDaniel (6. August 2004)

Denke nicht, dass der Verkäufer wirklich versuchen will diese Schüssel als RM zu verkaufen. Die Aufkleber dürften auch nicht rechtswiedrig sein im Zusammenhang mit der Auktion (wenn auf meinem bike ein Hope Aufkleber ist, kann man mir ja auch nicht unterstellen ich wollte den Eindruck erwecken, dass der Rahmen von Hope hergestellt sei). Was aber wiedermal echt unverschämt ist, dass er diesen Haufen Metall als "Downhill" bike bezeichnet. Doch "Downhill" ist sicherlich kein geschützter Begriff, also dürfte auch das nicht rechtswiedrig sein.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (12. August 2004)

Die Leute die sich mit RM auskennen wissen eh was hier Sache ist. Du machst hier dier Welle und fährst selber so einen gelabelten Baumarkt-Billig-Schrott!
Halt den Ball flach und verschone uns mit deinen Beobachtungen! Spar lieber auf ein anständiges Bike!


----------



## peppaman (12. August 2004)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Die Leute die sich mit RM auskennen wissen eh was hier Sache ist. Du machst hier dier Welle und fährst selber so einen gelabelten Baumarkt-Billig-Schrott!
> Halt den Ball flach und verschone uns mit deinen Beobachtungen! Spar lieber auf ein anständiges Bike!




na, Kollege.
solche abwertenden Bemerkungen schreibt man hier doch im allgemeinen eher den CD-Fahrern zu...  

Weisst Du, ob er nicht schon seit Jahren von einem Rocky träumt.

ab wievielen "..ziemlich vielen Rockys..." setzt denn diese Art der Selbstabgrenzung ein?




Also ersma Stock rausziehen, und dann biken gehen 
(zB Transrockies, oder eine Canadische Hühenerleiter nach Wahl...sollte doch drin sein bei "vielen Rocky´s)  

Gruß
peppa

*feinrausohnerockyabermit2kona"


----------



## Ronja (12. August 2004)

Yeah, Peppa, volle Zustimmung ,so ein Mobbing wie von Nihil Baxter will ich hier auch nicht lesen, das ist gerade das angenehme an diesem Forum, das man das nicht alle Naselang lesen muß.
 Gruß Ronja.


----------



## Phil Claus (12. August 2004)

I can only agree, after all - we are all biker, and having fun doing the same, biking that is. 

It doesn't really matter, what kind of bike you're riding, as long as you are having fun doing it. 

So, let's all treat each other with respect


----------



## Madze (14. August 2004)

Ronja schrieb:
			
		

> Yeah, Peppa, volle Zustimmung ,so ein Mobbing wie von Nihil Baxter will ich hier auch nicht lesen, das ist gerade das angenehme an diesem Forum, das man das nicht alle Naselang lesen muß.
> Gruß Ronja.





Jawoll,


----------



## Nihil Baxter (23. September 2004)

Das mit dem Mobbing bzgl. dieser Sache finde ich ganz o.k. Für Leute wie ihn gibt es andere Foren.


----------



## Beff1 (24. September 2004)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Die Leute die sich mit RM auskennen wissen eh was hier Sache ist. Du machst hier dier Welle und fährst selber so einen gelabelten Baumarkt-Billig-Schrott!
> Halt den Ball flach und verschone uns mit deinen Beobachtungen! Spar lieber auf ein anständiges Bike!






			
				Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Mobbing bzgl. dieser Sache finde ich ganz o.k. Für Leute wie ihn gibt es andere Foren.




Mein Gott was bist Du für eine armseelige Kreatur.....




> Mountain biking is about FUN and PERSONAL FREEDOM and ENJOYING NATURE. It is NOT (and never has been),about putting people down for not having the latest, fanciest, and shiniest bike part that does everything but enhance your riding experience. Mountain biking was the alternative and FRIENDLY sport - remember? Ok, I'm done.


----------



## peppaman (24. September 2004)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Mobbing bzgl. dieser Sache finde ich ganz o.k. Für Leute wie ihn gibt es andere Foren.



das wirft ja ein ganz tolles Licht auf Obst-user und Schneider-Fans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

